# C10H15N [Op. E02 2.1e]



## Eftos (Oct 1, 2008)

C10H15N [Op. E02 2.1e] 'the dissonant harmonics' from Goth Opera (1999-20xx)

http://archive.org/download/Eftos_c10h15n_2.1_edition_radio/EFTOS_C10H15N.mp3

Industrial Audio & Absolute Sci-Fi
© Eftos Ent. | Eftos-Epos, Eftos-Opus and Eftos-Design.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

The title is very disturbing!  

Best regards, Dr


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Care to offer any comments about the piece for some context? :3

I will say, I f*ckin' love it


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

Your website is really neat, Eftos. There are links that open a shopping cart at paypal. The "product" that I can order there, cost 1000 € and shipping is 249.000 €. What do you mean, should I order?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Reminds me of Amon Tobin. I like it.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

wow, pretty intense!. I want to hear the full piece!.


----------

